# GOSM Can't keep Temp low enough



## testar77 (Jul 4, 2012)

It hasn't been too big of an issue with most things that I have smoked, but I have a pork butt in right now and I am struggling with keeping the temp below 250*.  Do any of you GOSM users have any tricks for that?

Thanks,

Toby


----------



## cliffcarter (Jul 4, 2012)

Testar77 said:


> It hasn't been too big of an issue with most things that I have smoked, but I have a pork butt in right now and I am struggling with keeping the temp below 250*.  Do any of you GOSM users have any tricks for that?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Toby


 250° is a fine temp for pork butt IMHO, stop struggling and let the cooker settle in to the temp it wants to cook at. I have a butt on the Weber kettle that has been cooking at temps from 260° to 290° and is at 184 internal after 6 hours. Not bad for a 8.6 pounder.


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi Toby! I feel your pain! When I got my GOSM 3405BGW I had the same problem, it wouldn't go below 250* and the temps were all over the place using it as the instructions said to. A few mods later and it is performing wonderfully.

First I quit using water in the pan, I filled it with play sand. This really helped with the temp fluctuations. I still put a disposable foil pan in it right on top of the sand pan with some water to catch drippings.

Next I installed a needle valve and with that I could get it down to about 185*. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/needle-valves-for-gassers

I wanted to start smoking jerky in it and I needed to be below 170* so I took the burner from the side burner on my gas grill (it is about 1" smaller in diameter) and replaced the GOSM factory burner with it. I can now maintain a consistent 135* up to over 300* with no problems or big temp swings.


----------



## testar77 (Jul 4, 2012)

This is my first Pork Butt, so am a little paranoid 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.  lol


----------



## testar77 (Jul 4, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> Hi Toby! I feel your pain! When I got my GOSM 3405BGW I had the same problem, it wouldn't go below 250* and the temps were all over the place using it as the instructions said to. A few mods later and it is performing wonderfully.
> 
> First I quit using water in the pan, I filled it with play sand. This really helped with the temp fluctuations. I still put a disposable foil pan in it right on top of the sand pan with some water to catch drippings.
> 
> ...


Interesting idea of putting a smaller burner!  Makes a lot of sense though, as there really isn't a point of needing it over 300 anyway!  My goal is to get my new pit built over the winter, which I am pretty excited to get started on!  I will look into that valve as well!  Thanks!


----------



## culturedhick (Jul 4, 2012)

I added a needle valve so I could lower the flame even more. Here is a link: http://www.bayouclassicdepot.com/638-fnpt-mpt-needle-valve-brass-fitting.htm

Some others on here have put a gallon milk jug with frozen water in the smoker to lower the temps.

Good luck!


----------



## steelcitysmoke (Jul 5, 2012)

Could a ball valve also be used? I saw some at home depot that supposedly can be used for propane.

Here's a link to one that I saw at the store:

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...langId=-1&keyword=propane+valve&storeId=10051


----------



## daveomak (Jul 6, 2012)

Testar, morning.....  You can make a smaller burner out of the one in the smoker.... There is a product for repairing cracks in wood stoves.. It is a putty that hardens with the heat.... Plug some of the holes in the burner, say 10% of them ... then you will need the needle valve to reduce the propane flow.... Reducing the number of holes will maintain the propane/air mix ratio with reduced flow for proper burning...  If temps are still to high, plug more holes until you get the operating range desired....  Dave


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 6, 2012)

steelcitysmoke said:


> Could a ball valve also be used? I saw some at home depot that supposedly can be used for propane.
> 
> Here's a link to one that I saw at the store:
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...langId=-1&keyword=propane+valve&storeId=10051


I won't say it won't work but I think that is more of an "ON/OFF" type valve. It says it has a "quarter turn operation" so that doesn't seem like much.


----------



## sqwib (Jul 6, 2012)

Which model GOSM do you have.


----------

